# Radunterhose MTB, Polsterung



## anima (8. August 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum, 
da ich mittlerweile merke, dass ich nach lÃ¤ngeren Strecken noch Tage spÃ¤ter mich kaum auf den Sattel setzen kann und somit auch viel zu viel Kraft verbrauche, da ich mich hÃ¤ufig versuche Ã¼ber dem Sattel zu halten, wird es Zeit fÃ¼r eine schÃ¶ne weiche "Sitzauflage", sozusagen. 
Ich habe mich fÃ¼r eine Radunterhose entschieden, da komplette Hosen mir einfach zu teuer sind und diese ja auch nur aus Innenhose + Polster und Hose aufgebaut sind, so wie ich das gesehen habe. Und eine Hose habe ich ja bereits. 
Jetzt habe ich nur gesehen, dass es verschiedene Polsterungen gibt. In den schon fertigen MTB-Hosen sind diese relativ dÃ¼nn und auch in manchen Innenhosen, allerdings gibt es auch Innenhosen mit sehr dicker Polsterung (zu der ich mich in meinem jetzigen Zustand hingezogen fÃ¼hle  ). 
Die Frage ist daher ob ein dickeres Polster automatisch besser ist, oder ob auch mit einem relativ dÃ¼nnem Polster keine Scherzen mehr bei lÃ¤ngeren Strecken auftreten. Und welche Hose kÃ¶nntet ihr mir zum Beispiel empfehlen?

Zur Anschaung verlinke ich noch ein paar Artikel, die ich bisher ins Auge gefasst habe:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Vaude-Mens-Bike-Innershorts-Herren/dp/B006NNGABQ/ref=pd_sim_sg_3"]http://www.amazon.de/Vaude-Mens-Bike-Innershorts-Herren/dp/B006NNGABQ/ref=pd_sim_sg_3[/ame]
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Gonso-Herren-Rad-U-Pants-Benito/dp/B004GEBQAE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_5"]http://www.amazon.de/Gonso-Herren-Rad-U-Pants-Benito/dp/B004GEBQAE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/CRAFT-193683-Stay-Cool-Boxer/dp/B000Z34YHW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_2"]http://www.amazon.de/CRAFT-193683-Stay-Cool-Boxer/dp/B000Z34YHW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_2[/ame]
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Sugoi-Herren-Radunterhose-Liner-19909U/dp/B002IB29OO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1375747325&sr=8-3&keywords=sugoi"]http://www.amazon.de/Sugoi-Herren-Radunterhose-Liner-19909U/dp/B002IB29OO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1375747325&sr=8-3&keywords=sugoi[/ame]

Vielen Dank schonmal fÃ¼r die Hilfeâ¦


----------



## JayDee1982 (8. August 2013)

Hi Anima,

ich hatte des Problem zum beginn auch, das mir nach dem Biken tagelang der Hintern weh tat.... trotz einer gepolsterten Hose

Anfangs dachte ich " Liegt wohl daran, das ich schon lange nicht nicht mehr auf einem Bike saß...... Muss man sich/bzw der Körper erst wieder auf die neue Belastung einstellen"

Als es nach ca 4Monaten nicht besser wurde, hab ich mir einen neuen, etwas breiteren Sattelgekauft und mein Problem war damit gelöst..... kann jetzt auch ohne Probleme längere Touren fahren OHNE gepolsterte Innenhose und mir tut nichts weh.

Vielleicht solltest du auch mal dne Sattel tauschen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (8. August 2013)

Wenn das Problem nach 2-3 Monaten noch immer besteht, dann würde ich den Hintern vermessen lassen und einen passenden Sattel holen. 

Speziell zur der von dir verlinkten Craft Hose. Habe ich selber. Das Bündchen rollt sich immer auf und die Hose atmet relativ schlecht im Vergleich zu anderen Craft U-Hosen. Wären meine beiden Kritikpunkte an der Hose, ansonsten bleibt das Polster in Position, die Beine sind lang genug, daß sie nicht hochrutschen und insgesamt gut gefertigt.


----------



## heuchler (8. August 2013)

Ich habe auch die Craft, trage sie allerdings über der Unterwäsche (eine Nummer Größer). Sie trägt nicht so dick auf wie die Gonso, die ich einfach wieder zurückgeschickt habe.


----------



## bikefixx (11. August 2013)

Hi,
erste Frage wäre: was hast Du für Schmerzen? Wolf gefahren oder sonstige Beschwerden? Wenn Du Dich wund fährst, brauchst Du als erstes eine gepolsterte Hose, damit keine Nähte, .... stören.
Bei sonstigen Sitzproblemen würde ich die Sitzposition optimieren und einen anderen Sattel verwenden.
Zur Craft Bike Boxer: die hat ein eher dünnes Poster. Wobei die Dicke des Polsters auch Geschmackssache ist. Die Bike Boxer empfehle ich Kunden, die vorher noch keine Hose mit Polster gefahren sind. Zum Eingewöhnen. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die fanfiluca Slip Interno eine Alternative mit einem sehr guten, etwas dickeren Polster, wie es auch in Rennhosen eingenäht wird. Die Hose selbst ist aus Mesh gefertigt.
Ich trage mittlerweile auf langen Strecken eher dünnere Polster. Aber muss halt auch alles zum eigenen Hintern passen. Insofern sind Empfehlungen schwierig.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. August 2013)

Bei nem Wolf hilft auch eine entsprechende Creme ganz gut:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002ONP61Y/"]Xenofit Hirschtalg-Sportcreme second skin, 125ml Tube: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege[/ame]


Allerdings eben leider nur für dann.


----------



## anima (13. August 2013)

ich bin gerade auf die schnelle leider nicht fündig geworden was das bedeutet, wenn man sich einen wolf gefahren hat?

Habe mich seit langer zeit mal wieder auf mein rad geschwungen und bin gute fünfzig km gefahren. Paar Tage später nochmal gut hundert und da tun die Knöchel bzw. Knochen mit denen man direkt auf dem Sattel sitzt halt schon ein bisschen weh. Besonders fällt es eben auf, wenn man sich "den tag(e) danach" wieder aufs rad schwingt. Wenn man einmal sitzt geht's  schon irgendwie, man merkt es schon, aber nichts dramatisches; ist allerdings unangenehm wenn man sich erstmal hinsetzt bzw. in kaputte straßen gerät. Geht auch wieder weg mit der Zeit, aber ich denke, dass dafür eben die Hosen da sein werden, damit man eben etwas gepolstert sitzt und die Tour eben mit etwas mehr Fahrspaß erleben kann.

Vielen Dank auch für den link für die Fanfiluca. Sieht sehr schön "luftig" aus und einen guten Preis hat sie auch noch...


----------



## sp00n82 (13. August 2013)

Wolf bedeutet Hautreizungen, -rötungen und -irritationen. Oder noch schlimmer in fiesen Fällen.
Mit dem Druck auf die Sitzknochen oder eingeklemmten Nerven hat das aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## JayDee1982 (13. August 2013)

Bei mir lagen die genannten Beschwerden wie Anima sie nennt an einem zu schmalen Sattel.
Da hat haben bei mir auch keine Polster geholfen.


----------



## eminem7905 (13. August 2013)

bei mir hat ein härterer sattel geholfen, kling komisch, aber seit dem ich einen echt harten sattel fast ohne polsterung fahre kann ich stunden im sattel ohne schmerzen verbringen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (13. August 2013)

Mein neuer Sattel, den ich mir dann gekauft hab ist glaub auch etwas härter.... 
Muss ich aber mal schauen 

Hinten ist er aber breiter und das hat viel geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IRONworkX (13. August 2013)

Polsterhosen bringen hier rein gar nichts, nur die erste halbe Stunde.

1. Sattelbreite ermitteln lassen (abhängig von Sitzposition und Sitzknochenabstand)

2. Sattel wählen. Je mehr man fährt, desto weniger Polster braucht der Sattel.


----------



## chbla (21. März 2015)

Kann mir da jemand eine nicht zu lange, mittelmaessig gepolsterte, gut atmende Radunterhose fuer den Sommer empfehlen?
Die Craft sind ja sehr beliebt, bin aber nicht sicher ob mir das eher duenne Polster ausreicht.


----------

